# -.

## Simfonia

- JCB 3CX. ,       ?    ...
        ...

!

----------

,            ..

----------

-   ,                .

----------

,   ,         ..  ,        ( .., , .  ..  ..)          .         .     -    ,  - ,         .         , ..      , -   /,    .          ( ,  ).            .        ,     /     , ,   , ,       .

----------


## oliala

,     ?
     JCB 3CX.  ,  .  :Frown:

----------


## _

7,7 /   ,    ,          8,5 /

----------


## a-333777

,      ,  -.
"              3  6  2012 ." . : putew. inrb. by ( )    " "
         ,       .

----------

